# how much salt in your brine-pork???



## sudsy9977 (May 19, 2013)

hey guys i wanna brine a small piece of pork loin to cook tomorrow....so itll be in the brine for say ten or twelve hours....how much salt/sugar do i need per cup of water?......any ideas.....ryan


----------



## El Pescador (May 19, 2013)

.5 cups of salt, .5 cups of sugar per gallon


----------



## Anton (May 19, 2013)

The complicated answer....

What I do for a 8-10 lb butt

1/2 cup salt
1/2 cup brown sugar
2 qts cold water
3 tbsp dry rub mix
2 bay leaves


Rub 

1 tbsp ground cumin
1 tbsp garlic powder
1 tbsp onion powder
1 tbsp chili powder
1 tbsp cayenne pepper
1 tbsp salt
1 tbsp ground pepper
1 tbsp paprika
1/2 cup brown sugar

(the rub I also apply after the brining stage)


----------



## snowbrother (May 19, 2013)

I do 1 cup of sugar and 1.5 cups of salt per gallon of water.


----------



## Mrmnms (May 19, 2013)

I use kosher salt and sugar ( white or brown , equal parts if roasting , cut the sugar in half if grilling. 1 Tbls per cup of water for a quick brine of 2 or 3 hours . 12 hours is a long time to brine a small piece of meat. I use a quart of brine per pound. I've also used apple juice or coke instead of water with herbs and aromatics for jollies. May want to dilute the brine for 12 hour soak. Rinse it well.


----------



## lumo (May 19, 2013)

I would say 2 teaspoons of diamond kosher salt and 2 teaspoons of sugar to a cup of water. Adjust to personal preference.

This is something I use for grilled, fatty, double cut pork chops brined for 48 hours.
Brine:
¼ cup granulated sugar
¼ cup diamond kosher salt
1 cup hot water
dissolve sugar and salt then add
12 juniper berries, cracked
6 allspice berries, cracked
2 bay leaves
2 tsp black peppercorns, cracked
12 whole coriander seeds
few sprigs of fresh thyme 
few sprigs of rosemary 
6 cups ice water


----------



## mzer (May 20, 2013)

Seven percent solution.


----------



## Chef Niloc (May 20, 2013)

1cup salt
1gal apple cider, the dark cloudy one, not the clear juice looking stuff
1/2 TB whole clove
6 cinnamon sticks
1 vanilla been
Heat up then cool to room temp, put pork in, refrigerate 1-8 hours ( bigger the meat longer the brine)


----------



## sudsy9977 (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. Ryan


----------



## MichaelCampbell (May 21, 2013)

El Pescador said:


> .5 cups of salt, .5 cups of sugar per gallon


Are you kiding with us ,5 cup salt and 5 cup sugar is it really work?


----------



## sachem allison (May 21, 2013)

MichaelCampbell said:


> Are you kiding with us ,5 cup salt and 5 cup sugar is it really work?



thats 1/2 cup or.5 of each


----------



## mr drinky (May 21, 2013)

Just keep in mind that the type/brand of salt is important. A cup of table salt is twice as potent as a cup of Diamond Crystal. Here's a serious eats article comparing different types. I made this mistake with duck confit years ago.

k.


----------



## mdoublestack (May 21, 2013)

My salt ratio in my brine is anywhere form 3(almost always) to 5% (salt to water) - depending on the protein, size and time.


----------



## sw2geeks (May 21, 2013)

I like using canning salt when I make a brine. For each quart of water I mix a 1/4 cup of canning salt with a 1/2 cup of sugar. Then either a couple of tablespoons of pickling spices or some garlic powder and some fresh herbs from the garden. I find small cuts of meat like pork chops or chicken breast only need a couple of hours in the brine.


----------

